
Supreme Court Allows Sandy Hook Families' Case Against Remington Arms to Proceed - slowhand09
https://www.npr.org/2019/11/12/778487920/supreme-court-allows-sandy-hook-families-case-against-remington-to-proceed
======
slowhand09
Anyone else think this is scary? Is suing liquor companies or automobile
manufacturers for impaired driving accidents next? Holding a company
responsible when a bad person uses its product to commit criminal acts seems
criminal to me.

~~~
pwinnski
No, because the issue is more subtle than you imply.

But yes, if a liquor advertises to minors, or even advocates for drunk driving
in ads, then I would expect them to be sued. And yes, if auto manufacturers
advertise in a way that leads to an increase in impaired driving, I would
expect them to be liable for their advertising as well.

~~~
Nasrudith
I am no fan of the NRA and their sponsors but the standard of proof in this
case for the line of arguement worries me.

It is one thing if e-cig manufacturers get sued for marketing as smoking
cessation devices while talking about flavor or advertising on influencers -
it is damn clear that they are dodging anti-tobbaco advertisement and
advertising nicotine to minors and the standard of evidence is well
established. But trying to draw connection between the machismo and spree
shooters? It seems far too speculative when courtroom junk science based on
the desired outcome has already caused problems.

Plus how easily used for the next moral panic. For a silly example that
Minecraft causes illegal and unpermitted construction when it is really say
priced out younger generations building their own squats.

~~~
pwinnski
It is up to attorneys for each side to make their respective cases. Presumably
the slippery-slope argument you use will be part of the defendants' case.

------
Simulacra
I really don't like this. Remington did not break the law. Remington did not
break the law. Unless Remington advertised this as a mass shooting weapon,
able to kill hundreds of people, they should not be held liable for what
someone did with their product. Slippery slope.

~~~
kazinator
You don't have to break the law to be sued by someone for any reason
whatsoever. Welcome to America.

------
slowhand09
I'm curious... why would this be flagged? Holding manufacturers of a product
liable when they are used illegally seems a valid topic for this forum. What
happens when your XYZ Startup's awesome multifunction software is misused? You
may be sued...

